# music zoning



## bananathrash (Dec 3, 2007)

yes i know i can pull guerilla shows, but does anyone know the type of zoning district for "live music"?


----------



## loam (Dec 24, 2007)

if you have a venue that is private property and you have permission to be there the pigs can't mess with you. or as long as there is no noise ordinance. johnny law should have a website explaining local ordinances in your city. i hope that helps.


----------

